# BSOD, nvstor64.sys, stop 0x0000003B



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello,
i have a very frustrating problem. Few days ago i've installed new main HDD WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B, because the old main HDD (2 years old) has petered out. At first i've flashed my bios for my MB Asus P5N32-E SLI to 1601 version (during this i've little trouble, cos the flash utility didn't read the bios file from the floppy (checked in windows, there worked well) , but with the flash disc was all OK), after that i've played with memory timings, so i set the new values exactly from the EPP (showed in Everest)... after that i've did few RAM latency tests in Everest... after this i can't boot up my system (black screen with 1 long and 3 short beeps - a graphic card problem code?!?!), so i've reset my CMOS... than problem dissappear...(>today i did the vista memtest set to 4 passes completed with no errors<) So i've re-installed my Vista x64 SP1 only with the new HDD connected (it is my habbit ), format, install, done. The next step is installing the latest graphic and sound drivers... ok... after NOD32, Spybot SD, Total Commander etc...
But the system is really slooow... Especially, when i copy forexamp. 1mb file, the totall commander or explorer freezes.... but the best one is here... when i want to go to Controll Panels > System > Device manager > from list Disk drives > select the new WDC WD64 00AAKS-22A7B SCSI > and click the tab Details i get BSOD about nvstor64.sys...

The HD operations are too slow though is used new HD and fresh OS installation :sayno:

I really don't know, where can be a mistake... in the insertion i attached the bluescreen image and the dump files from the Problem Reports and Solution control pannel tool and the dxdiag dump

:normal: after this post i'll do new fresh vista re-install and try the BSOD-making tab again....:normal: but i don't expect any changes...


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

*addition*

There is my detailed report file from EVEREST.... maybe can be helpfull :2frog:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . . .


The bugcheck found in the dump - same as your title *0x3b*

0x3b (0xc00005, 0xfffffa60`007c9b6a, 0xfffffa60`0c35cbb0, 0x0), probable cause = nvstor64.sys - NVIDIA.

0x3b = system service exception was generated - the 1st parm = 0xc000005 is exception = memory access violation.

NVIDIA needs to be updated - dated Aug 2007 -

```
nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 


Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_CB841043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&72
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor64.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 
8/9/2007 18:12:34, 130080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English),
 8/9/2007 18:05:32, 377856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 
8/9/2007 18:05:32, 377856 bytes
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*dbug log*

```
Opened log file 'A:\D\#Dumps\TorchManTM_Vista_12-22-08\$99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.10.0003.233 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\TorchManTM_Vista_12-22-08\Mini122108-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista SP1 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01a16000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01bdbdb0
Debug session time: Sun Dec 21 16:18:50.352 2008 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:28.976
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffffa60007c9b6a, fffffa600c35cbb0, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor64.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvstor64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvstor64.sys
Probably caused by : nvstor64.sys ( nvstor64+7b6a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;.logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffffa60007c9b6a, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffffa600c35cbb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nvstor64+7b6a
fffffa60`007c9b6a ??              ???

CONTEXT:  fffffa600c35cbb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffffa600c35cbb0)
.cxr 0xfffffa600c35cbb0
rax=fffffa800295e814 rbx=fffffa8002153d40 rcx=00ac000000001000
rdx=fffffa800295e814 rsi=fffffa8002958008 rdi=fffffa800516b0a0
rip=fffffa60007c9b6a rsp=fffffa600c35d410 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000010  r9=fffffa600c35d488 r10=75a6c00000001000
r11=fffffa800295e800 r12=fffffa800225e000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa800516b004
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010206
nvstor64+0x7b6a:
fffffa60`007c9b6a ??              ???
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LOCK_ADDRESS:  fffff80001c11c20 -- (!locks fffff80001c11c20)
!locks fffff80001c11c20

Resource @ nt!PiEngineLock (0xfffff80001c11c20)    Available

WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Flink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.


WARNING: SystemResourcesList->Blink chain invalid. Resource may be corrupted, or already deleted.

1 total locks

PNP_TRIAGE: 
	Lock address  : 0xfffff80001c11c20
	Thread Count  : 0
	Thread address: 0x0000000000000000
	Thread wait   : 0x0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffffa800225e000 to fffffa60007c9b6a

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0c35d410 fffffa80`0225e000 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 : nvstor64+0x7b6a
fffffa60`0c35d418 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c : 0xfffffa80`0225e000
fffffa60`0c35d420 00000000`00000001 : fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 : 0x1
fffffa60`0c35d428 fffffa60`00567000 : 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff : 0x1
fffffa60`0c35d430 00000c5e`01bdc200 : fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 : 0xfffffa60`00567000
fffffa60`0c35d438 fffffa60`007c781c : fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 : 0xc5e`01bdc200
fffffa60`0c35d440 fffffa80`017d71a0 : 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 : nvstor64+0x581c
fffffa60`0c35d448 00000000`000fffff : fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`017d71a0
fffffa60`0c35d450 fffff6fd`00004000 : fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff
fffffa60`0c35d458 fffffa80`017ff000 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 : 0xfffff6fd`00004000
fffffa60`0c35d460 fffffa80`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 fffffa80`02153d40 : 0xfffffa80`017ff000
fffffa60`0c35d468 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 fffffa80`02153d40 00000000`0007feef : 0xfffffa80`00000001
fffffa60`0c35d470 00000000`00000000 : fffffa60`007c3558 fffffa80`02153d40 00000000`0007feef fffffa80`02958008 : 0x0
fffffa60`0c35d478 fffffa60`007c3558 : fffffa80`02153d40 00000000`0007feef fffffa80`02958008 fffff800`01b350ce : 0x0
fffffa60`0c35d480 fffffa80`02153d40 : 00000000`0007feef fffffa80`02958008 fffff800`01b350ce 00000000`00000000 : nvstor64+0x1558
fffffa60`0c35d488 00000000`0007feef : fffffa80`02958008 fffff800`01b350ce 00000000`00000000 00000000`0007feef : 0xfffffa80`02153d40
fffffa60`0c35d490 fffffa80`02958008 : fffff800`01b350ce 00000000`00000000 00000000`0007feef 00000000`00000000 : 0x7feef
fffffa60`0c35d498 fffff800`01b350ce : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0007feef 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`02958008
fffffa60`0c35d4a0 fffff800`01b35414 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`02153d40 fffffa80`0225e010 fffffa60`00779e99 : nt!MiAllocateContiguousMemory+0xee
fffffa60`0c35d510 fffffa60`0076be96 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00779ec8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000408 : nt!MmAllocateContiguousMemorySpecifyCache+0x54
fffffa60`0c35d550 fffffa60`0077ae28 : fffff6fd`30007f11 00001f80`01080000 fffffa60`0c35d758 fffffa80`02d8a040 : storport!StorAllocateContiguousIoResources+0x26
fffffa60`0c35d590 fffffa60`007ba8d1 : ffffffff`fffffc18 00000000`00000009 fffffa60`0c35da60 00000000`000007d7 : storport!RaidPnPPassToMiniPort+0x228
fffffa60`0c35d600 fffffa60`007bab34 : fffffa80`023dc010 00000000`00000009 fffffa80`02957670 fffffa80`0486e010 : storport!RaUnitQueryCapabilitiesIrp+0x61
fffffa60`0c35d640 fffffa60`007bb218 : fffffa80`023dc128 fffffa60`00781110 fffffa80`02957520 fffffa60`007bb190 : storport!RaUnitPnpIrp+0x1e4
fffffa60`0c35d6a0 fffffa60`00bbdbae : fffffa80`023dc128 fffffa80`02772d50 fffffa80`02359e30 00000000`00000018 : storport!RaDriverPnpIrp+0x88
fffffa60`0c35d6e0 fffffa60`00bb5dae : fffffa60`00bb5d88 fffffa80`02d8a040 fffffa80`02772d50 fffffa80`023dc010 : acpi!ACPIIrpSetPagableCompletionRoutineAndForward+0xfe
fffffa60`0c35d710 fffffa60`00b832fd : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : acpi!ACPIFilterIrpQueryCapabilities+0x26
fffffa60`0c35d760 fffffa60`00fd333e : fffff880`080e6f00 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`02d8a040 00000000`c00000bb : acpi!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x191
fffffa60`0c35d7e0 fffffa60`00feaf0e : fffffa60`0c35da60 fffffa60`00fe5110 fffff880`07a24208 00000000`00000005 : CLASSPNP!ClassSendIrpSynchronous+0x4e
fffffa60`0c35d840 fffffa60`00be729f : fffffa80`046bb6d0 fffffa80`045b6308 fffffa80`023dc010 00000000`00000000 : CLASSPNP! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x1a8d
fffffa60`0c35d8d0 fffff800`01c7f90e : fffffa80`023dc010 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0c35d9c0 fffffa80`037dcb90 : partmgr!PmPnp+0x9f
fffffa60`0c35d920 fffff800`01db048f : fffffa60`0c35da60 fffffa80`02d8ad50 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`02957520 : nt!IopSynchronousCall+0x10a
fffffa60`0c35d990 fffff800`01dbcf38 : 00000000`00000009 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`02d8ad50 00000000`00000000 : nt!PpIrpQueryCapabilities+0x7f
fffffa60`0c35da20 fffff800`01e40339 : 00000000`00000028 fffffa80`02d8ad50 fffff800`01e94a01 00000000`20207050 : nt!IoGetDeviceProperty+0x268
fffffa60`0c35db00 fffff800`01c9d661 : fffff880`09749b40 fffff800`01e94a10 00000000`00000001 00000000`014ced01 : nt!PiControlGetPropertyData+0x289
fffffa60`0c35db80 fffff800`01a6adf3 : fffffa80`08897060 fffffa60`0c35dca0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtPlugPlayControl+0x1b9
fffffa60`0c35dc20 00000000`77796a6a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`014ceb68 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x77796a6a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvstor64+7b6a
fffffa60`007c9b6a ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvstor64+7b6a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvstor64

IMAGE_NAME:  nvstor64.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  46bb58e8

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffffa600c35cbb0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvstor64+7b6a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nvstor64+7b6a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600c35c300 rbx=fffffa600c35dc20 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80001a6adf3 rdi=fffff80001c19df4
rip=fffff80001a6b350 rsp=fffffa600c35c1f8 rbp=fffffa600c35d1d8
 r8=fffffa60007c9b6a  r9=fffffa600c35cbb0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000000001 r12=fffffa600c358000 r13=fffffa600c35e000
r14=fffff80001a16000 r15=fffff80001b644ec
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01a6b350 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0c35c200=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0c35c1f8 fffff800`01a6b0ee : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffffa60`007c9b6a fffffa60`0c35cbb0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0c35c200 fffff800`01a6aabc : fffffa60`0c35da20 fffff800`01ab6067 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0c35c340 fffff800`01a7e6bd : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01a16000 fffffa60`0c35e000 fffff800`01c19df4 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffffa60`0c35c380 fffff800`01a85cff : fffffa60`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0c35dc20 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffffa60`0c35c3b0 fffff800`01a42d83 : fffffa60`0c35d1d8 fffffa60`0c35cbb0 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0c35d280 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x22f
fffffa60`0c35caa0 fffff800`01a6b1a9 : fffffa60`0c35d1d8 fffffa80`02153d40 fffffa60`0c35d280 fffffa80`02958008 : nt!KiDispatchException+0xc3
fffffa60`0c35d0a0 fffff800`01a69d8d : 0000000f`0000c479 00000000`02cfc121 00000000`00000000 fffff6fd`30005de8 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xa9
fffffa60`0c35d280 fffffa60`007c9b6a : fffffa80`0225e000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00567000 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0xcd (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0c35d280)
fffffa60`0c35d410 fffffa80`0225e000 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 : nvstor64+0x7b6a
fffffa60`0c35d418 00000000`00000001 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c : 0xfffffa80`0225e000
fffffa60`0c35d420 00000000`00000001 : fffffa60`00567000 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 : 0x1
fffffa60`0c35d428 fffffa60`00567000 : 00000c5e`01bdc200 fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff : 0x1
fffffa60`0c35d430 00000c5e`01bdc200 : fffffa60`007c781c fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 : 0xfffffa60`00567000
fffffa60`0c35d438 fffffa60`007c781c : fffffa80`017d71a0 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 : 0xc5e`01bdc200
fffffa60`0c35d440 fffffa80`017d71a0 : 00000000`000fffff fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 : nvstor64+0x581c
fffffa60`0c35d448 00000000`000fffff : fffff6fd`00004000 fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`017d71a0
fffffa60`0c35d450 fffff6fd`00004000 : fffffa80`017ff000 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffff
fffffa60`0c35d458 fffffa80`017ff000 : fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 : 0xfffff6fd`00004000
fffffa60`0c35d460 fffffa80`00000001 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 fffffa80`02153d40 : 0xfffffa80`017ff000
fffffa60`0c35d468 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`007c3558 fffffa80`02153d40 00000000`0007feef : 0xfffffa80`00000001
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01a16000 fffff800`01f2e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:17:25 2008 (48D1BA35)
fffff800`01f2e000 fffff800`01f74000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:27:53 2008 (48D1BCA9)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0060b000 fffffa60`00615000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00615000 fffffa60`00642000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00642000 fffffa60`00656000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00656000 fffffa60`006b3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b3000 fffffa60`00765000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00765000 fffffa60`007c2000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007e4000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`007e4000 fffffa60`007f7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`00927000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00927000 fffffa60`0093b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0093b000 fffffa60`009a1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`009a1000 fffffa60`009b1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009b1000 fffffa60`009c4000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009e8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009e8000 fffffa60`009f8000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`00a0d000 fffffa60`00b41000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`00b41000 fffffa60`00b4a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b4a000 fffffa60`00b78000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b78000 fffffa60`00bce000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bce000 fffffa60`00bd8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bd8000 fffffa60`00bed000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bed000 fffffa60`00bf4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00bf4000 fffffa60`00bfc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00c4c000 fffffa60`00c60000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c60000 fffffa60`00ce5000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ce5000 fffffa60`00d35000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00d35000 fffffa60`00d8d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d8d000 fffffa60`00d97000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00de4000 fffffa60`00df2000   ATITool64 ATITool64.sys Wed Aug 08 12:42:26 2007 (46B9F272)
fffffa60`00df2000 fffffa60`00dfe000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00ff7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01009000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`01009000 fffffa60`0117d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0117d000 fffffa60`011a9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a9000 fffffa60`011d5000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02801000 fffffa60`03109980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Oct 07 17:57:15 2008 (48EBDB3B)
fffffa60`0310a000 fffffa60`031e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`031e9000 fffffa60`031f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0320f000 fffffa60`03255000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03255000 fffffa60`03266000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03266000 fffffa60`03282000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03282000 fffffa60`03327700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`03328000 fffffa60`03363000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`03363000 fffffa60`03386000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`03386000 fffffa60`033ba000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`033ba000 fffffa60`033eb000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`033eb000 fffffa60`033f3000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`033f3000 fffffa60`033f8180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03409000 fffffa60`0341aa00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`0341b000 fffffa60`0342af00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`0342b000 fffffa60`03593c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffffa60`03594000 fffffa60`035d8000   a2ngc5hc a2ngc5hc.SYS Wed Dec 03 13:18:47 2008 (4936CD87)
fffffa60`035d8000 fffffa60`035e0000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`03605000 fffffa60`0363d000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`0363d000 fffffa60`0364a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0364a000 fffffa60`0366d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0366d000 fffffa60`03679000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03679000 fffffa60`036aa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`036aa000 fffffa60`036ba000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036d8000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`036d8000 fffffa60`036f0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`036f0000 fffffa60`0378a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`0378a000 fffffa60`0379c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0379c000 fffffa60`037aa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`037aa000 fffffa60`037b6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`037b6000 fffffa60`037b7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`037b8000 fffffa60`037c3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`037c3000 fffffa60`037d3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03805000 fffffa60`0384c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0384c000 fffffa60`039cd000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffffa60`07c03000 fffffa60`07c4d000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`07c4d000 fffffa60`07c85000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`07c85000 fffffa60`07d33000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`07d33000 fffffa60`07d4e000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`07d4e000 fffffa60`07d83000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`07d83000 fffffa60`07da0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`07da0000 fffffa60`07dbb000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`07dbb000 fffffa60`07dc7000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Tue Jul 01 02:40:44 2008 (4869D16C)
fffffa60`08e05000 fffffa60`08f62000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`08f62000 fffffa60`08f76000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`08f76000 fffffa60`08f80000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`08f80000 fffffa60`08f89000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`08f89000 fffffa60`08f92000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`08f93000 fffffa60`08f9ab80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`08f9b000 fffffa60`08fa9000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08fa9000 fffffa60`08fce000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`08fce000 fffffa60`08fd7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`08fd7000 fffffa60`08fe0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`08fe0000 fffffa60`08feb000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`08feb000 fffffa60`08ffc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`09402000 fffffa60`0946f000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0946f000 fffffa60`094b3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`094b3000 fffffa60`094d1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`094d1000 fffffa60`094e0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`094e0000 fffffa60`094fb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`094fb000 fffffa60`09549000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`09549000 fffffa60`09552000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`09552000 fffffa60`09564000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`09564000 fffffa60`09565e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`09566000 fffffa60`09572000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`09572000 fffffa60`09583000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Tue Jul 01 02:52:06 2008 (4869D416)
fffffa60`09583000 fffffa60`0958e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0958e000 fffffa60`0959c000   point64k point64k.sys Wed Nov 26 04:48:12 2008 (492D1B5C)
fffffa60`0959c000 fffffa60`095b4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`09603000 fffffa60`09679000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`09679000 fffffa60`09696000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`09696000 fffffa60`096a4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`096a4000 fffffa60`096ae000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`096ae000 fffffa60`096d0000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`096d0000 fffffa60`096ec000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`096ec000 fffffa60`096ff000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`096ff000 fffffa60`09709000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`09709000 fffffa60`09715000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`09715000 fffffa60`09728000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`09728000 fffffa60`0974a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0974a000 fffffa60`097e4000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`097e4000 fffffa60`097f8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0d804000 fffffa60`0d89f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`0d89f000 fffffa60`0d8c7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`0d8c7000 fffffa60`0d8e5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`0d8e5000 fffffa60`0d8ff000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0d8ff000 fffffa60`0d926000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0d926000 fffffa60`0d94e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0d94e000 fffffa60`0d997000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0d997000 fffffa60`0d9b6000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0d9b6000 fffffa60`0d9e7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0da0b000 fffffa60`0da9f000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:27:57 2008 (48B4AD9D)
fffffa60`0da9f000 fffffa60`0daed000   eamon    eamon.sys    Tue Jul 01 02:51:04 2008 (4869D3D8)
fffffa60`0daed000 fffffa60`0dba3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0dba3000 fffffa60`0dbae000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0dbae000 fffffa60`0dbbd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0dbbd000 fffffa60`0dbd9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00d97000 fffffa60`00da5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00da5000 fffffa60`00daf000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00daf000 fffffa60`00dd1000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00dd1000 fffffa60`00de4000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08f89000 fffffa60`08f93000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`0341b000 fffffa60`0342af00   1394BUS  1394BUS.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`03594000 fffffa60`035d8000   a2ngc5hc a2ngc5hc.SYS Wed Dec 03 13:18:47 2008 (4936CD87)
fffffa60`00b78000 fffffa60`00bce000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`09402000 fffffa60`0946f000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`035d8000 fffffa60`035e0000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`00bf4000 fffffa60`00bfc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009c4000 fffffa60`009e8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00de4000 fffffa60`00df2000   ATITool64 ATITool64.sys Wed Aug 08 12:42:26 2007 (46B9F272)
fffff960`008c0000 fffff960`00921000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0d8c7000 fffffa60`0d8e5000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00640000 fffff960`00651000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0dbbd000 fffffa60`0dbd9000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`03266000 fffffa60`03282000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b3000 fffffa60`00765000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00fcb000 fffffa60`00ff7000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00656000 fffffa60`006b3000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`09696000 fffffa60`096a4000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00d8d000 fffffa60`00d97000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`09603000 fffffa60`09679000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`07d4e000 fffffa60`07d83000   CT20XUT  CT20XUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:47 2008 (48EB8D8B)
fffffa60`07c85000 fffffa60`07d33000   ctac32k  ctac32k.sys  Wed Jul 02 04:38:22 2008 (486B3E7E)
fffffa60`03282000 fffffa60`03327700   ctaud2k  ctaud2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:38 2008 (48EB8D46)
fffffa60`08e05000 fffffa60`08f62000   CTEXFIFX CTEXFIFX.SYS Tue Oct 07 12:25:42 2008 (48EB8D86)
fffffa60`07d33000 fffffa60`07d4e000   CTHWIUT  CTHWIUT.SYS  Tue Oct 07 12:25:51 2008 (48EB8D8F)
fffffa60`033ba000 fffffa60`033eb000   ctoss2k  ctoss2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:42 2008 (48EB8CD2)
fffffa60`033eb000 fffffa60`033f3000   ctprxy2k ctprxy2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:24:40 2008 (48EB8D48)
fffffa60`07c4d000 fffffa60`07c85000   ctsfm2k  ctsfm2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:22:30 2008 (48EB8CC6)
fffffa60`09679000 fffffa60`09696000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013ea000 fffffa60`013fe000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`03363000 fffffa60`03386000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`096a4000 fffffa60`096ae000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`096ec000 fffffa60`096ff000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`096ae000 fffffa60`096d0000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`09709000 fffffa60`09715000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0310a000 fffffa60`031e9000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`0da9f000 fffffa60`0daed000   eamon    eamon.sys    Tue Jul 01 02:51:04 2008 (4869D3D8)
fffffa60`09572000 fffffa60`09583000   easdrv   easdrv.sys   Tue Jul 01 02:52:06 2008 (4869D416)
fffffa60`011a9000 fffffa60`011d5000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`07c03000 fffffa60`07c4d000   emupia2k emupia2k.sys Tue Oct 07 12:22:23 2008 (48EB8CBF)
fffffa60`07dbb000 fffffa60`07dc7000   epfwtdir epfwtdir.sys Tue Jul 01 02:40:44 2008 (4869D16C)
fffffa60`00c4c000 fffffa60`00c60000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00c4c000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`08f76000 fffffa60`08f80000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`011d5000 fffffa60`011fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0117d000 fffffa60`011a9000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`0384c000 fffffa60`039cd000   ha20x2k  ha20x2k.sys  Tue Oct 07 12:24:03 2008 (48EB8D23)
fffff800`01f2e000 fffff800`01f74000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`09552000 fffffa60`09564000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`08f93000 fffffa60`08f9ab80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`09549000 fffffa60`09552000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0d804000 fffffa60`0d89f000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`007e4000 fffffa60`007f7000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`0379c000 fffffa60`037aa000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`096ff000 fffffa60`09709000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0060b000 fffffa60`00615000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`03386000 fffffa60`033ba000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c60000 fffffa60`00ce5000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`033f3000 fffffa60`033f8180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`097e4000 fffffa60`097f8000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`09728000 fffffa60`0974a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`00615000 fffffa60`00642000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`09715000 fffffa60`09728000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`037aa000 fffffa60`037b6000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`09583000 fffffa60`0958e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009b1000 fffffa60`009c4000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0d8e5000 fffffa60`0d8ff000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`0d8ff000 fffffa60`0d926000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0d926000 fffffa60`0d94e000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`0d94e000 fffffa60`0d997000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Tue Aug 26 21:26:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`0d997000 fffffa60`0d9b6000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`08fe0000 fffffa60`08feb000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bce000 fffffa60`00bd8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03605000 fffffa60`0363d000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00ce5000 fffffa60`00d35000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`037b8000 fffffa60`037c3000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d8000 fffffa60`013ea000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e08000 fffffa60`00fcb000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`0366d000 fffffa60`03679000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03679000 fffffa60`036aa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`08f62000 fffffa60`08f76000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`094d1000 fffffa60`094e0000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`0946f000 fffffa60`094b3000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00d35000 fffffa60`00d8d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`08feb000 fffffa60`08ffc000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`09566000 fffffa60`09572000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01a16000 fffff800`01f2e000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Sep 17 22:17:25 2008 (48D1BA35)
fffffa60`01208000 fffffa60`0138c000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`08f80000 fffffa60`08f89000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`02801000 fffffa60`03109980   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Tue Oct 07 17:57:15 2008 (48EBDB3B)
fffffa60`0342b000 fffffa60`03593c80   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Sat Nov 17 18:47:57 2007 (473F7DAD)
fffffa60`009e8000 fffffa60`009f8000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Wed Jun 06 16:34:00 2007 (46671A38)
fffffa60`007c2000 fffffa60`007e4000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Thu Aug 09 14:11:52 2007 (46BB58E8)
fffffa60`03409000 fffffa60`0341aa00   ohci1394 ohci1394.sys Sat Jan 19 01:34:08 2008 (479199E0)
fffffa60`094b3000 fffffa60`094d1000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00bd8000 fffffa60`00bed000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`008f7000 fffffa60`00927000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00bed000 fffffa60`00bf4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009a1000 fffffa60`009b1000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0daed000 fffffa60`0dba3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0958e000 fffffa60`0959c000   point64k point64k.sys Wed Nov 26 04:48:12 2008 (492D1B5C)
fffffa60`03328000 fffffa60`03363000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00642000 fffffa60`00656000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`08f89000 fffffa60`08f92000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`0364a000 fffffa60`0366d000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`036aa000 fffffa60`036ba000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036d8000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`036d8000 fffffa60`036f0000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`094fb000 fffffa60`09549000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`08fce000 fffffa60`08fd7000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`036f0000 fffffa60`0378a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`08fd7000 fffffa60`08fe0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0959c000 fffffa60`095b4000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00b4a000 fffffa60`00b78000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0dba3000 fffffa60`0dbae000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`07da0000 fffffa60`07dbb000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d0000 fffffa60`013d8000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`0974a000 fffffa60`097e4000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00a0d000 fffffa60`00b41000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`0da0b000 fffffa60`0da9f000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Aug 26 21:27:57 2008 (48B4AD9D)
fffffa60`0d9b6000 fffffa60`0d9e7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`0d89f000 fffffa60`0d8c7000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00765000 fffffa60`007c2000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`037b6000 fffffa60`037b7480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01009000 fffffa60`0117d000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0dbae000 fffffa60`0dbbd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`0363d000 fffffa60`0364a000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`07d83000 fffffa60`07da0000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0378a000 fffffa60`0379c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`01009000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`00df2000 fffffa60`00dfe000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`037c3000 fffffa60`037d3000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`096d0000 fffffa60`096ec000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`09564000 fffffa60`09565e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03255000 fffffa60`03266000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03805000 fffffa60`0384c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a0b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0320f000 fffffa60`03255000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`08f9b000 fffffa60`08fa9000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`08fa9000 fffffa60`08fce000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00927000 fffffa60`0093b000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0093b000 fffffa60`009a1000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138c000 fffffa60`013d0000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`094e0000 fffffa60`094fb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`031e9000 fffffa60`031f8000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080f000 fffffa60`008e9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e9000 fffffa60`008f7000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00080000 fffff960`00331000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Sep 17 22:27:53 2008 (48D1BCA9)
fffffa60`00b41000 fffffa60`00b4a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00d97000 fffffa60`00da5000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00da5000 fffffa60`00daf000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00daf000 fffffa60`00dd1000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00dd1000 fffffa60`00de4000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`08f89000 fffffa60`08f93000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffffa60`007c9b6a fffffa60`0c35cbb0 00000000`00000000
Closing open log file A:\D\#Dumps\TorchManTM_Vista_12-22-08\$99-dbug.txt

.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
.
```


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello jcgriff2,

thank you for your response, today i did a update from Nvidia's web for my nForce 680i SLI, after the system update and restart i've check the version of the nvstor64.sys, now is different (higher number) but this 2 remaining files i can't find anywhere (C:\Windows\system32\idecoi.dll ; C:\Windows\system32\idecoiins.dll). Also i running only on 1 RAM module for make sure, it is not a memory problem.

But the main problem still stays. (The BSOD in Details tab in HD drive window)

Here is my new dump .


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

You may not find them - It's possible those files (filenames) are not found w/ new version. Same BSOD bugcheck 0x3b as far as you know - same NVIDIA driver?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

I am not sure, because this 2 files i've searched with win searcher ( incl. non-index. files, system f. and hidden f. ) and with total commander too... no founds... And the same nVidia driver can't be, because this update i did today and the installation has updated: SMBus driver;SMU driver;nVidia Away mode Inf;Ethernet driver; ?saving? driver <sorry, the list of components is in Czech lang. ... so the last i can't translate properly>

But maybe i haven't used the correct update package, because in the components list i can't see any SATA updates.

Also i have a new symptom. Just while ago i've ""only for interest "" installed BF 2 game, and during loading the level, the HDD diode continually light and the HD seeks in regular interval. PC has slooow down and mouse has stuck... with Alt+tab i've jump back to system, and while after the mouse gets back to normal. So i've run task mngr. for make sure, if it is not usaging the CPU... so i've return back to the game, HD and mouse did the same thing, but CPU utilization is about 5-10 %..

Sorry for my inability to give you more accurate informations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does the HD & mouse do the same in safemode? Boot into safemode - tap F8 during boot.

Run *chkdsk /r* on hdd

jcgriff2

.


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, in the safe mode is system pretty fast.... i've tried run the local discs stress test in EVEREST and try to copy/move/delete folders about 20Mb..... without any lags or delays.... but the BSOD from the control panels is still alive... i've tried and again bluescreen with SYSTEM SERVICE EXCEPTION --- nvstor64.sys....

now i go to run the chkdsk /r command from admin level runed cmd...
--> so it is the scheuled run on windows starting, right?
i hope, it will be done as soon as possible (ech.... 596 GB is pretty much :sigh: ) 
And this is a little off topic question, why take so long time to load the crcdisk.sys during starting the safe mode?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - bugcheck the same - 0x3b w/ 0xc0000005 exception, NVIDIA p/cause.

This driver peaked my interest - I can't find anything on it -

```
aznitd90.SYS Wed Dec 03 13:18:47 2008
```
The dump is not giving up much except that an object lock exists - one driver has hold of an object (not necessarily a device) while the other needs it. Both wait until death - BSOD.

Let's see if we can flush one/the other out - assuming NVIDIA not responsible for all.

Run the Vista Driver Verifier.
*START | type cmd.exe | right-click on cmd.exe uptop under programs | Run as Administrator | type verifier & hit enter - the Verifier screen will appear | do the following:*

```
[b]
1. Select 2nd option - Create custom settings (for code developers)
2. Select 2nd option - Select individual settings from a full list.
3. Check the boxes
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking[/indent]
4. Select last option - Select driver names from a list 
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/b]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. To see status of verifier, go back into screen, select last option. To turn-off verifier - *verifier /reset*; reboot.

If you get a verifier-enabled BSOD, get the dump file - go to \windows\minidump - get it, zip it up and attach.

What were your PnP devices when BSOD hit?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


*EDIT: *You do get a BSOD in safemode?

Please run these 2 - 
Vista System Health Report - save in HTM or HTML format -
START | type *perfmon /report* - 60 seconds viewer appears - save as HTML file

msinfo32 - save as NFO file
START type *msinfo32* - hit enter - viewer appears. Save as NFO (sys info) file - you'll see NFO file ext when you go to save it


Zip up and attach.


.


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, i've did this verification followed exactly by your procedure list, but this verification didn't make a BSOD.. In the attachment id added the few pictures from the results table.. For this time has no BSOD appeared.

And what PnP devices? Well, the basic stuff: Keyb. + Mouse (both USB), two monitors (primary and secondary - DualView configuration) and USB flash disc OCZ pluged in the front-mounted USB ports.

Right, so there are these 2 files.... But concerning the low memory, now i runnig only on 1st RAM module for ensure myself it is no a memory problem, and the disc SMART feature.... pretty interesting, isn't? This problem i have since the first installlation of Vista in my life. I read somewhere, in XP x86 is SMART reading allowed by any emulation proccess, so you can use a SMART checking programs ( like DiscDoctor ) but in Vista x64 you can do this monitoring and it is no way to acces the SMART informations from the OS.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

TorchManTM said:


> For this time has no BSOD appeared.
> 
> And what PnP devices? Well, the basic stuff: Keyb. + Mouse (both USB), two monitors (primary and secondary - DualView configuration) and USB flash disc OCZ pluged in the front-mounted USB ports.
> 
> disc SMART feature.... pretty interesting, isn't? This problem i have since the first installlation of Vista in my life. I read somewhere, in XP x86 is SMART reading allowed by any emulation proccess, so you can use a SMART checking programs ( like DiscDoctor ) but in Vista x64 you can do this monitoring and it is no way to acces the SMART informations from the OS.



Hi - 

Thanks for reports. 

Leave driver verifier running. Believe me, it has not finished. 

I asked about PnP b/c of what I saw in the stack text from the dump:

```
STACK_TEXT (edited)
fa80`00000001 : nvstor64+0x581c
0000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`00bf6370
0000`00000000 : 0xfffff
fa60`007c0558 : 0xfffff880`00002a00
fa80`02faebd0 : 0xfffffa80`00bff000
0000`0003feef : 0xfffffa80`00000001
fa80`01d5a008 : 0x0
f800`01d270ce : 0x0
0000`00000000 : [COLOR=Red]nvstor64[/COLOR]+0x1558
0000`0003feef : 0xfffffa80`02faebd0
0000`00000000 : 0x3feef
0000`00000000 : 0xfffffa80`01d5a008
fa60`00776e99 : nt!MiAllocateContiguousMemory+0xee
0000`00000408 : nt!MmAllocateContiguousMemorySpecifyCache+0x54
f800`01ea5a48 : storport!StorAllocateContiguousIoResources+0x26
fa60`000007d7 : storport![color=red]RaidPnPPass[/color]ToMiniPort+0x228
fa80`033fb010 : storport!RaUnitQueryCapabilitiesIrp+0x61
fa60`007b8190 : storport!RaUnitPnpIrp+0x1e4
0000`00000049 : storport!Ra[color=blue]DriverPnp[/color]Irp+0x88
fa80`03d04860 : acpi!ACPIIrpSetPagableCompletionRoutineAndForward+0xfe
0000`00000003 : acpi!ACPIFilterIrpQueryCapabilities+0x26
0000`c00000bb : acpi!ACPIDispatchIrp+0x191
0000`00000005 :[color=red] CLASSPNP![/color]ClassSendIrpSynchronous+0x4e
0000`00000000 :[color=red] CLASSPNP![/color] ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x1a8d
fa80`02bd02c0 : partmgr!PmPnp+0x9f
fa80`01d5d470 : nt!IopSynchronousCall+0x10a
0000`00000000 : nt!PpIrpQueryCapabilities+0x7f
0000`20207050 : nt!IoGetDeviceProperty+0x268
0000`0080ef01 : nt!PiControlGetPropertyData+0x289
0000`00000000 : nt!Nt[color=red]PlugPlayControl[/color]+0x1b9
0000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
0000`00000000 : 0x778c6a6a
```
Anything there look familiar? I don't know about Raid/PnP - what would they be? What does the SMART disc do for you?


What do you mean by saying that you have always had *this* problem w/ Vista - the 0x3b BSODs?

What is that USB drive?

The 2 moniters - have you ever run w/1 and rec'd BSOD?

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I now see excessive paging - Let's see what we can dig up on that - download the batch file, extract to desktop, go to desktop, right-click on batch file.

Do the same w/ 2nd attachment. A notepad will open for each. Paste into post. I'll fit code boxes around if need be.

JC



*EDIT: * At the time of reports ~1 hour - there are 19 Chrome apps fired up - 19 seperate screens - ??????

They are loading out of temporary files. Look at Task Manager - make sure to check box for ALL USERS on lower-left of app tab



.


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

I've just now tried do the BSOD ''action'' only with 1st monitor connected .... BSOD has appeared. So the single or dual monitor settings does not any effect. The USB drive is a ordinary pocket flash disc OCZ ATV 8GB here is a picture.

With the SMART monitoring, im sorry, i've did wrong read the reliability and performace log... it's my mistake... i did thought, vista cann't get the S.M.A.R.T. data too. .. jus to explication my experience, in Vista 64bit i've never can use any SMART monitoring program before, because each of them didn't work. They can't get the access to read the SMART data even if is in the BIOS this feature enabled (S.M.A.R.T data monitoring) 

I didn't mean the 0x3b BSODs :wink:, i've never experienced this BSOD before (i runing on this machine almost for 2 years).

But about the Raid/Plug and Play device i have no idea... I don't know, what this can be.... In my computer are 2 SATA HD connected to onboard hard disc controller... I don't have any special hard disc controllers installed in PCI or PCI-E slots or external HD devices or something like that....

*edit:* 
yes, 19 chrome instances  i'am a little piggy, but i hope this ca'nt do so much problems...


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Just to be sure - you do have the most recent version of Chrome? 19 is not a problem.. just that I saw the excessive paging then went to find the source and found Chrome was 19 deep.

As for Raid PnP - know of it, don't use it and thought you had it set up. I did go through the health report not much there outside of the paging which one would expect running w/ 1GB and 19 Chrome screens.

Please run the 2 attachments from my last post and also follow the instructions and run the file found HERE. 

Zip all up and attach to next post - 1.96mb is attachment limit - but you can attach 5 per post. So split the zip up if need be.

Last item - It looks to me as if you have an outdated version of ESET NOD32 a/v - this could be a contributing factor. Please update program installation.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## TorchManTM (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, 

i am back... sorry for this delay...

here are the attached files.... i hope, you will be acquainted with this mess :wink:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I thought you were going to decipher that for me... no?? !!!!


A few things b4 I go - 

I know you have been swapping sticks in & out... but don't you have to let your system know somewhere how much RAM is in or change BIOS settings? I've not had the pleasure of handling RAM yet. Reports from your system show installed RAM right now to be 2048mb -

```
Event[186]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: volmgr
  Date: 2008-12-22T20:51:26.468
  Configuring the Page file for crash dump failed. Make sure there is a page
 file on the boot partition and that is large enough to contain all physical 
memory.
```
Your page file is adequate for 2gb RAM - but is it system managed?

```
AllocatedBaseSize   2345    
CurrentUsage  455           
Description         c:\pagefile.sys  
InstallDate     2008 12 19 012802.672187+060
```


```
Event[224]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Service Control Manager
  Date: 2008-12-22T19:40:11.000
 The ActiveSMART Service service is marked as an interactive service. 
 However, the system is configured to not allow interactive services.  This
 service may not function properly.

Event[225]:
  Log Name: System
The start type of the ActiveSMART Service service was changed from 
demand start to auto start.
```
SMART is x86 - please tell me why this is needed again.. in x64? 



Is this your NIC or an update service for video? 

```
Produkt: NVIDIA ForceWare Network Access Manager - Instalace byla úspìšnì dokonèena.
```
Don't know what this is about - yet - looks like a memory diag that failed..? Bootmgr?

```
Description: 
Fault bucket 30991199, type 5
Event Name: [color=red]MemDiagV1[/color]
Response: None
Cab Id: 546519879

Problem signature:
P1: 2048
P2: BootManager
P3: Immediate
P4: Pass
P5: Custom
P6: 0
P7: 0
P8: 4500
```

Many of these - 

```
The program or feature "\??\F:\Install Programs\samopal.exe" cannot start or run due to incompatibity with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version is available.
The program or feature "\??\C:\Users\TorchMan™\Documents\Downloads\FoxitReader30_enu_Setup.exe" cannot start or run due to incompatibity with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version is available.
The program or feature "\??\C:\Users\TorchMan™\Documents\Downloads\FoxitReader30_enu_Setup.exe" cannot start or run due to incompatibity with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version is available.
The program or feature "\??\C:\Users\TorchMan™\Documents\Downloads\FoxitReader30_enu_Setup.exe" cannot start or run due to incompatibity with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version is available.
```

PnP driver error - what is MTsensor for?

```
Fault bucket 3429307, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: ACPI\ATK0110

[color=blue]I fiound this in driver query - so it did get in..?[/color]
MTsensor     ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY   ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY 
  Kernel             0      28.3.2005 4:30:36      
C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ASACPI.sys           4ÿ096
```


```
Fault bucket 157595504, type 5
Event Name: BEX64
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: svchost.exe
P2: 6.0.6001.18000
P3: 47919291
P4: StackHash_951b
P5: 0.0.0.0
P6: 00000000
P7: 0000000000000000
P8: c0000005
P9: 0000000000000008

____________________

Fault bucket 30360553, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: None
Cab Id: 0
Problem signature:
P1: 80072ee2
P2: EndSearch
P3: Search
P4: 1.1.1600.0
P5: MpSigDwn.dll
P6: 1.1.1600.0
P7: Windows Defender
____________________________________
```


.


And this - a PnP driver driver install error - involving NVIDIA 3 days ago. 

```
Log Name: Application
  Source: Windows Error Reporting
  Date: 2008-12-19T16:28:31.000
  Description: 
Fault bucket 356377138, type 5
Event Name: [color=red]PnPDriverInstallError[/color]

Problem signature:
P1: x64
P2: 000005B4
P3: [color=red]nv_disp.inf[/color]
P4: 6bbffd06ca6ac03d42238cab893d03746a98b707
P5: nv_G8x
P6:
```

The 0x3b bugcheck from the recent dumps I believe is just one of many problems with your system, I am sorry to say.

I am unsure how NVIDIA fits in with the above error. It sure does explain alot, though!

I'll go over what I can in the upcomming days Holiday days.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

2 other Vista threads w/ same 0x116 BSOD & 0x117 live kernel events


http://www.techsupportforum.com/mic...screen-nvlddmkm-sys-can-t-find-out-cause.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/322827-sli-bsod.html


jcgriff2

.


----------

